# 11 week puppy hates grooming!



## brendagates (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello!
We got the most lovely Havanese puppy 2 weeks ago (His name is Malfoy). I have had past experience with the Havanese breed and know how important it is to brush/comb them regularly. I have been brushing my puppy daily to get him used to it and have also been giving him plenty of treats during the process to help make it more pleasant for him.

He hates every minute of it and will not stay still. This is making it extremely difficult for me to properly groom him – his hair is VERY thick and it's hard to get all the way down to the root of the hair to get rid of any tangles. 

Anyone have a similar experience and/or have any tips or advice for me?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

None of them like it to start with. The most important things are that you release the INSTANT he releases using absolutely no more force than is required. You have to not only show no anxiety, but FEEL no anxiety.

Like any other training, they learn quickly with proper training-as in minutes.

If you can't do it fairly quickly, find help. It's not an easy thing to explain in written words, but fairly simple once you see it done.

We have a puppy from the last litter in Brooklyn. She posts here. They came and had some hands-on instruction with grooming.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Just hang in there & keep grooming. I had serious doubts that Kallie would EVER be groomed in the beginning. We got her @ 10 wks and she hated every moment of it. Bite, twist & twirl, etc. There were times I was in tears, thinking I was the worst @ training ever. But just keep grooming him. Very short sessions. I'm talking minutes @ this stage. I found that Kallie tolerated the comb more than the brush. I might only get 1 foot combed at a time. But that was ok. Just move to another area the next time. And treats for not wiggling. Bribery is more like it! Don't expect him to love grooming in a week or so. It truly takes time. And lots of patience. At about 4 months I did buy a grooming arm & loop & attached it to an old table. You can search the forum & you'll see lots of grooming set-ups. At least with the arm/loop I could use 2 hands & know that she wasn't going to fall off the table. Just make sure you continue to groom. It gets a little bit better each time. Before you know it, you'll be able to brush/comb him so much easier. Kallie still doesn't love it (she's just shy of 9 months) but she tolerates it very well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Just hang in there & keep grooming. I had serious doubts that Kallie would EVER be groomed in the beginning. We got her @ 10 wks and she hated every moment of it. Bite, twist & twirl, etc. There were times I was in tears, thinking I was the worst @ training ever. But just keep grooming him. Very short sessions. I'm talking minutes @ this stage. I found that Kallie tolerated the comb more than the brush. I might only get 1 foot combed at a time. But that was ok. Just move to another area the next time. And treats for not wiggling. Bribery is more like it! Don't expect him to love grooming in a week or so. It truly takes time. And lots of patience. At about 4 months I did buy a grooming arm & loop & attached it to an old table. You can search the forum & you'll see lots of grooming set-ups. At least with the arm/loop I could use 2 hands & know that she wasn't going to fall off the table. Just make sure you continue to groom. It gets a little bit better each time. Before you know it, you'll be able to brush/comb him so much easier. Kallie still doesn't love it (she's just shy of 9 months) but she tolerates it very well.


I think that MANY of them never "love it", but they learn that it is just a fact of life, and tolerate it in good grace. I'd put Kodi in this category for sure!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Very short sessions to begin with......30 sec...1 min...slowly building it up. Praise all good behavior. Only twice a day to begin with....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't remember it being a huge big deal when Kodi was little, but he didn't have as dense a coat as some Hav puppies, so there was nothing for the comb or brush to get caught on, either. I DO know that I got a couple of cheap brushes and combs that he reacted to very negatively. I tried them on my own skin, and realized that they were very scratchy. I think they were too rough on his skin.

After not believing all the people here on the forum that CC tools were so much better, buying LOTS of tools that I have since tossed, I finally caved and spent the money on good quality CC combs and brushes. What a difference! Not only in terms of ease of use, but also in terms of his obvious comfort. And because the quality is so good, once you have them, you are set for a long, long time. I wasted a LOT more money on the "cheap" pet store tools!

Kodi shows an obvious preference for the CC Buttercomb and the CC wood pin brush in terms of comfort. There are other tools that I use occasionally, but these are my everyday, go-to tools. My guess is that for a puppy with a lighter coat like Kodi's, the wood pin brush would be a great "starter tool". For a puppy with enough coat that matting is a possibility from a young age, I'd start right in with the Buttercomb, which was my staple tool all through blowing coat, and is STILL the first tool I turn to each day.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Malfoy! I love it. Harry Potter fan? 

Lizzie only tolerates grooming now. I had to buy a little grooming table with a slip that I put on my island. She would stay fairly still on that but not anywhere else. I only comb her out on bath day now which is about every one and a half weeks. We take a few breaks and she EXPECTS a little cookie each time she gets off the table. She is nearly 3 and I still cannot trim her feet or nails. She is constant motion then. I take her into a groomer for that. 

It is going to take patience and short sessions.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I got Beau when he was 12 weeks old. I tried and tried and tried and tried. Short sessions were so short not a single hair was brushed. He just turned 2 years in December -- and I still can't brush or comb him at all!! I have always given the groomer "combat pay" because he is such a wiggler!! Just last month she told me he is getting "a little easier" to handle. Sigh . . .


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I've found that the best time to work on my two is in the evening when they're sleepy. I can only comb out Mig's tail when he's distracted, so I get my daughter to talk to him, and while he's looking at her I comb it out. You'l develop your methods, probably not as goofy as mine.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

As long as you don't keep things on him ie collar, harness, sweaters etc and he stays fairly clean (doesn't get into the mud or get debris in his coat) you don't have to stress too much about the coat matting up forthe moment. Puppies are kind of like a fine balancing act. You are teaching the puppy that grooming is a fact of life, but you have to not stress out the puppy. He may be annoyed, but if he goes into panipanic mode that's not good. There are some great tips here, including that it may be time to take him to someone experienced with puppy grooming and can show you what to do.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is awfully cute! He looks like my Fred.

He will get used to the grooming. Do it daily and eventually he will learn to relax.


----------



## brendagates (Jan 11, 2013)

Great tips! Thank you to everyone who responded! I will keep at it with Malfoy (yes, I am a huge Harry Potter fan) and hopefully he'll come around. Thanks again!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! I also use a soft pet (cheap) brush to begin with....the brush did not do anything but get Dexter used to grooming. I imagine is is a little tickling to get brushed.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

My gabby HATED grooming...it was a struggle each and everytime. It's important to groom them at this young age, more so they get use to it. I am happy to say now at 18 months she Loves it! I still need treats for certain areas...but I can say "want a brushing" and she goes to our spot and lays flat out (makes me smile each time, because it was such a nightmare in the beginning). She loves the slicker brush, followed by the cc comb. I keep her short, but still groom daily. It's turned from something we both dreaded to a really great time to bond.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Beau's mom said:


> I got Beau when he was 12 weeks old. I tried and tried and tried and tried. Short sessions were so short not a single hair was brushed. He just turned 2 years in December -- and I still can't brush or comb him at all!! I have always given the groomer "combat pay" because he is such a wiggler!! Just last month she told me he is getting "a little easier" to handle. Sigh . . .


This is us!

Benny will NOT stay still. TO get his ears cleaned I have to take him to the vet where two techs hold him and one does his ears FAST!! Then they do the nails.

The groomer is so patient, but I too give them a big tip since I know it takes two to do anything involving clippers.

He's never aggressive, he just will not sit for it.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

The CC comb and pin brush do make all the difference. Charley didn't mind grooming as a puppy.  We did it daily usually in the evening when we were relaxing. Now at 13 months he's a little wiggle monster but we still get the job done. It seems that the more frequently we do it the less he rebels. 
Also, we started on the ears right from the get go. He's so cute now. He rests his little ear on my leg and waits for it to be done. But the nails - that's another story. Every three weeks he gets them cut. 
Good luck!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I didn't get my first real lesson until Zoey was about 6 mo old. So what I was taught might not be as good for a young puppy. I was taught to start with her on my lap on her back. We did the same thing in puppy class .Only it was called pass the puppy . The puppy's would wiggle and the larger ones were harder than Zoey. Any way it really help me. At the time I learned that technique we had to get the job done because I was showing her. I still do most of my combing on my lap. We use our grooming table after the bath.I'm not sure what the back thing teaches but maybe submissiveness?


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Aw he is SO cute!! Lola is only 7months old and is still a big time wiggle worm when it comes to getting brushed. Hopefully they will get used to it with time. Congrats on your new furbaby!!!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

brendagates said:


> Hello!
> He hates every minute of it and will not stay still. This is making it extremely difficult for me to properly groom him - his hair is VERY thick and it's hard to get all the way down to the root of the hair to get rid of any tangles.
> 
> Anyone have a similar experience and/or have any tips or advice for me?


What a beautiful little puppy. I haven't even read the other responses you've gotten yet because I am so excited to respond to you.

We have two Havs, Lucy 18 month and Charlie 15 months. They're half brother and sister but have entirely different hair. Lucy's is long and silky and Charlie is KINKY. We keep Charlie's short. I'd spent all weekend in differnt sessions trying to comb and cut his hair. Right before we left to go to puppy class, I'd quickly laid Lucy on the grooming table and line-combed her. SO much difference between the two animals. I remembered writing almost the exact same message 16 months ago that you wrote yesterday. Lucy was horrible. I remember writing on this board how she'd bitten me and I was so frustrated that I was in tears.

i was given what I'm sure will be the same advise you've already been given. Go slow. Be patient. Be kind and loving. Soon, you may have a puppy that wil fall asleep on the grooming table like I do. It's so worth the time.

i don't use a brush. I also would highly recommend getting a quality comb. I finally got a Chris Christenson comb and was amazed at the difference.

Congratulations on your little puppy. It Will Be Okay!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

I found that our pup at 5 months is only now starting to be still when I comb him. Before hand to make him comfortable and stop him from running away I did it on a table and when he wriggled to I thought I might be hurting I just stopped as I wanted him to not feel threatened. Also I tried to make it fun (where possible) and let him sniff the comb and brush and I try and give him something to chew on whilst grooming this seems to help also


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our dear Dizzie absolutely hates being groomed,he was not too bad as a puppy,but has become gradually worse and worse,he has a real fear of it,I think he genuinely has a low pain thresh hold when it comes to any thing fur or skin related.His breeder said that the whole litter made a terrible fuss when they had their first shots,and that normally her pups don't really even notice having it done.For the last 3 years or so he has been going to the groomers once every 2 months for a wash and trim, so I hardly have to comb him myself,that way I am not the baddy!His half sister Nellie is fine with grooming and just sits on my lap and lets me get on with it,she also goes with Dizzie to the groomers,where strangely,Dizzie behaves well though is very scared[our groomer is great she totally loves all dogs and cats,and is happy for you to stay if you want,even help!]and Nellie sometimes wriggles about,though she does get tired and has to have a break during the proses.Dear Dizzie slinks away as soon as I start grooming the cats or Nellie,even when I open the door to where the brushes etc are kept,he is off under the bed and he won't come out until he is quite sure all grooming products are safely tucked away! He instinctively knows when I am thinking of brushing him,even before I do!!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

I enjoy grooming (what little I get done in a session). She gets very annoyed most times (as in growls annoyed). I am trying to find a spot we both will be comfortable with. I am not going to be doing any hair cutting/trimming. I just want to be able to bathe her, brush her out, clean her eye gunk, and ears. I started on the floor and she would eventually let me brush her some. That proved to be inadequate. Next I moved to kitchen table, and that was even worse, because I couldn't keep her in one place and worried she would fall. Now I am trying the dryer and will have restraint attached to her collar and the other end of the restraint attached to the underside of the cabinet. At least I can get her mostly still to do her eye gunk and maybe groom some of her feet. My last option is a grooming arm, but the noose scares ME a bit. I am worried I will choke her and since I will not be doing any cutting of hair, I think it is less important for me to have that piece of equipment. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

swaye said:


> I enjoy grooming (what little I get done in a session). She gets very annoyed most times (as in growls annoyed). I am trying to find a spot we both will be comfortable with. I am not going to be doing any hair cutting/trimming. I just want to be able to bathe her, brush her out, clean her eye gunk, and ears. I started on the floor and she would eventually let me brush her some. That proved to be inadequate. Next I moved to kitchen table, and that was even worse, because I couldn't keep her in one place and worried she would fall. Now I am trying the dryer and will have restraint attached to her collar and the other end of the restraint attached to the underside of the cabinet. At least I can get her mostly still to do her eye gunk and maybe groom some of her feet. My last option is a grooming arm, but the noose scares ME a bit. I am worried I will choke her and since I will not be doing any cutting of hair, I think it is less important for me to have that piece of equipment. Thoughts anyone?


I have always liked having the "third hand" that a grooming slip affords me. Below are a couple of photos of our every-day grooming station on top of the washing machine (with the grooming slip held by an eye hook under the cabinet) and the portable grooming table and arm that I use in our travel trailer. The portable one could, of course, work at home, but I don't really have anyplace I could keep it set up that wouldn't be an eye sore. It's much easier on the washing machine and dryer, which are in our first floor half bath.

I have a nicer mat now... I found a really nice one at BB&B with memory foam inside and a microfiber top. It is much easier to brush off, and machine washes beautifully .


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You must do the grooming in second groomings and quit, praise. I used a very soft brush to begin with.....barely touching. Working grooming up in the minutes, praise....praise....praise.....


----------

